# mixing ground herb with EO



## Raha (Feb 20, 2010)

Dear Soap Makers,
Has anyone ever mixed (liquid) EO with (powder) herb to make a paste. The paste would then be added into the soap batter. This avoids the who clumpling powder into balls that you have to stir a lot longer to get out making the soap like thick pudding by the time you get them all. 

So...have you tried it? 

Let me know 
Raha


----------



## carebear (Feb 20, 2010)

I have not tried it with the EO, but I do mix with some of my base oil.  Same with other powders.


----------



## Raha (Feb 20, 2010)

So, you mix the herb powder before you mix in the lye? And that doesn't change the color of the herb? 
Thank you Carebear!


----------

